# Darstellungsproblem durch Adblock



## Fruchtzwergi (2. Mai 2009)

hey

von einem tag auf den anderen sieht eure seite a bissi anders aus... 

sooo : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was muss ich machen damit sie wieder normal aussieht?

oder habt ihr etwas geändert?

mfg


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2009)

Schätze da hat jemand nur mit IE getestet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arazel (2. Mai 2009)

nope, ich denke eher das buffed uns dazu zwingen will den werbeblocker abzustellen...

ohne adblock plus geht die seite nähmlich einwandfrei




Arazel


----------



## Dracun (2. Mai 2009)

selbst mit adblock funzt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (2. Mai 2009)

loool...

lag wirklich am werbeblocker... ^^ danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escalibug (3. Mai 2009)

Als erstes ja ich hab die Suchfunktion benutzt . Da es aber bisher keine Besserung gab zähl ich halt mal meine Probleme bei Buffed auf .

*Runes of Magic*
Character nicht aktuell 

*Spielzeit*
es gibt unterschiede in der Anzeige (In der Detail Anzeige haut die aktuelle Zeit nicht hin)
In der Vorschau auf der Profilseite , was sind das für Zeiten ? Diese liegen weit der Detailseite entfernt .

*Allgemein*
Tagsüber ist Buffed nicht nutzbar , wegen DB Lags (immer dieser IPS Driver Fehler) . Ich hoffe ihr setzt nicht Windoof als Server ein . (Und ja ich weiss was die Serverfarm kostet an Zeit und Pflege)

Im Gross und Ganzem nicht grad grvierende Fehler , aber die Konkurenz kanns besser . Ein Beispiel wäre X-Fire zu nennen (Thema Spielzeit Erfassung) . Meine Seite bei X-Fire : Dampf1ce . Dazu sind Videos und Screenshots dort zufinden , was ja noch mehr Space verlangt .


----------



## TerenceHill89 (3. Mai 2009)

hmmmdarf ich auch

WOW
Chars nicht aktuell


Seite
ganze inhalt verschoben!!!


----------



## Ocian (3. Mai 2009)

TerenceHill89 schrieb:


> Seite
> ganze inhalt verschoben!!!



Dies liegt an deinem Werbeblocker. Schaltest du ihn aus, so wird die Seite korrekt dargestellt.
Alternative dazu, wäre sich mit dem Programmierer in kontakt zu setzen um ihn bei der Problematik zu helfen.


----------



## Tardok (3. Mai 2009)

Mein Runes of Magic Char ist auch schon ewig nicht mehr aktualisiert worden und nicht unter seinem richtigen namen zu finden...


----------



## Escalibug (3. Mai 2009)

Wozu einen Werbeblocker ? Der grösste Teil ist eh Flash Werbung , da reicht der Flashblocker bei Firefox voll aus und der lässt die Seite so wie sie ist .


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Mai 2009)

was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen werbung? womit soll buffed denn sonst ein wenig geld verdienen?


----------



## BleedMage (3. Mai 2009)

Geht es in diesem Thread um Werbeblocker oder um die Aktualisierung auf die wir alle warten?


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Mai 2009)

BleedMage schrieb:


> Geht es in diesem Thread um Werbeblocker oder um die Aktualisierung auf die wir alle warten?


nur ein teil der probleme hier wird durch das ausblenden des ad frames rechts am rand verursacht


----------



## Escalibug (3. Mai 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen werbung? womit soll buffed denn sonst ein wenig geld verdienen?



Wozu gibts denn die Premium Accounts ? Da wird doch wohl etwas wieder reinkommen (Tippe eher auf 10 - 15 %) .

Das eigentliche Problem sind die Layer Ads . Einige davon sind durchsichtig wenn Flashblock an ist , ein falscher Klick und man ist auf der beworbenen Seite (so isses jedenfalls bei mir) .


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2009)

Escalibug schrieb:


> Wozu gibts denn die Premium Accounts ? Da wird doch wohl etwas wieder reinkommen (Tippe eher auf 10 - 15 %) .






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen werbung? womit soll buffed denn sonst ein wenig geld verdienen?




Ich habe selber nix gegen Werbung nur wenn ich auf X klicke will ich das das dann zu ist und nicht das ich auf die Seite lande. Das ist ein dicker Minupunkt auch von mir.

Schade finde ich auch das hier Goldwerbung gemacht wird. Hab ich auch schon öfters hier gelesen.

Das sind so meine Probleme mit der Werbung hier.


----------



## Ocian (3. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Schade finde ich auch das hier Goldwerbung gemacht wird.
> Das sind so meine Probleme mit der Werbung hier.



Hm, keine Meldung von dir bzl. Goldwerbung komisch.
Goldwerbung ist auf Buffed.de absolutes no go. Falls so etwas auftauchen sollte, am bessten gleich bescheid geben, damit von der Buffed Crew auch die nötigen Schritte eingeleitet werden.
Die Werbung lässt sich, durch externe Dienstleister, nicht 100% kontrolieren aber nahezu 99%.


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Hm, keine Meldung von dir bzl. Goldwerbung komisch.
> Goldwerbung ist auf Buffed.de absolutes no go. Falls so etwas auftauchen sollte, am bessten gleich bescheid geben, damit von der Buffed Crew auch die nötigen Schritte eingeleitet werden.
> Die Werbung lässt sich, durch externe Dienstleister, nicht 100% kontrolieren aber nahezu 99%.




Woher soll ich das wissen das ich das melden soll? bzw an wen immerhin kenne ich niemanden hier.

Diese Goldwerbung ist schon ab und zu mal aufgetaucht da gings um WoW gold gegen reales gold.
Da ich nur noch hier in den Foren aktiv bin ist mir auch in letzter Zeit keine Goldwerbung zuvorgekommen.

Was nerviger ist ist die andere Werbung über die kostenlose Onlinegames kann man das nicht ändern das wenn man auf schließen geht die dann auch zu ist und nicht geöffnet wird?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Woher soll ich das wissen das ich das melden soll? bzw an wen immerhin kenne ich niemanden hier.



wenn dich dieser typ der werbung stört, und du weisst, dass dieses forum hier existiert, hättest du die suchfunktion nutzen können, und in threads über werbung wurde schon oft genug gesagt, was man da machen kann.


----------



## Redryujin (3. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> wenn dich dieser typ der werbung stört, und du weisst, dass dieses forum hier existiert, hättest du die suchfunktion nutzen können, und in threads über werbung wurde schon oft genug gesagt, was man da machen kann.




es wurde hier jetzt halt angeschnitten dachte nur das ichs mal sage was ich davon halte. Ich kann ja nicht über jedes einzelne Thread bescheid wissen.


----------



## Escalibug (3. Mai 2009)

Soweit ich gesehen habe , macht dieser eine Goldservice (*** - sorry der muss leider genannt werden) eine grosse Werbekampagne , da dieser auf fast allen WOW Seiten eingeblendet wurde .


----------



## ZAM (4. Mai 2009)

Escalibug schrieb:


> Soweit ich gesehen habe , macht dieser eine Goldservice (*** - sorry der muss leider genannt werden) eine grosse Werbekampagne , da dieser auf fast allen WOW Seiten eingeblendet wurde .



Nicht bei uns - und wenn, dann wäre eine Meldung + Screenshot nett, damit wir das entfernen lassen können.


----------



## Dodo321 (4. Mai 2009)

Genial. Jetzt sollen wir also alle 30sec ein Fenster schließen. oO


----------



## Dodo321 (4. Mai 2009)

Also das mit der Werbung stört mich auch erheblich. Einfache Layer auf der Seite sind ja ok, aber diese Pop-ups, wo man alle 30sec 5 Teile wegklicken muss und dann auf 30 Internetseiten weitergeleitet wird, NERVT tierisch!


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2009)

Dodo321 schrieb:


> Genial. Jetzt sollen wir also alle 30sec ein Fenster schließen. oO


lass abp halt einfach an. zwingt dich keiner dazu ohne zu surfen. die funktionalität is immer noch die gleiche. sieht nur n bissl blöd aus.


----------



## Dodo321 (4. Mai 2009)

Naja, teilweise sind einige Sachen einfach sau schlecht lesbar.


----------



## ZAM (4. Mai 2009)

Dodo321 schrieb:


> Also das mit der Werbung stört mich auch erheblich. Einfache Layer auf der Seite sind ja ok, aber diese Pop-ups, wo man alle 30sec 5 Teile wegklicken muss und dann auf 30 Internetseiten weitergeleitet wird, NERVT tierisch!



Wo kommt das vor? Welche Werbung ist das? Screenshot plx.


----------



## turrican (4. Mai 2009)

http://wow.buffed.de/start sieht echt total verkorkst aus. mag sein das es an "addblock plus" liegt (firefox addon) aber ist mir auch wayne. 1.000.000 andere seiten funken mit addblock plus. paßt euch an oder buffed wird halt net mehr besucht. so einfach ist das ^^


----------



## chopi (4. Mai 2009)

turrican schrieb:


> http://wow.buffed.de/start sieht echt total verkorkst aus. mag sein das es an "addblock plus" liegt (firefox addon) aber ist mir auch wayne. 1.000.000 andere seiten funken mit addblock plus. paßt euch an oder buffed wird halt net mehr besucht. so einfach ist das ^^


Die Startseite ist 20px weiter rechts,da geh ich nicht mehr rauf! o.O
Ps.Wenn ihr mir sagt wie ich all die Allvatersigs,Xcharsigs,Buffedsigs und alle anderen Charsigs auch ohne ABP blocken kann,stell ich Buffed gerne in die Ausnahmeliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (4. Mai 2009)

ich hoffe mal der fehler ist behoben. sieht ja schlimm aus. die mittlere spalte ist selbst auf widescreen stark gequetscht.


----------



## ZAM (5. Mai 2009)

Hoffen einige tatsächlich auf Support, weil sie mit Ad-Blockern die Werbung ausblenden?


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. Mai 2009)

aber selbstverständlich. gerade bei einer so bekannten seite erwartet man doch, das sie in den bekanntesten browsern und üblicher konfiguration (wozu definitiv adblock gehört) ordentlich anzeigbar ist.


----------



## Aventor (5. Mai 2009)

Das Problem bei dem verschobenen Menü liegt einfach an der grausamen Gestaltung per CSS.
Die Lösung würde wie folgt aussehen:

#leftcolumn {
*clear: left;*
float:left;
padding-left:2px;
width:130px;
}

Wenn man schon floating in massen verwenden möchte, dann bitte richtig.
So ist das Menü auch wieder an der richtigen Stellen, auch wenn das div "leaderboard-ad" geblockt wird.


----------



## Krolus (5. Mai 2009)

Moin 

Das mit der Goldwerbung stimmt! Ich habe auch eine Mail an euch geschrieben aber antwort bekommt man leider nicht! 

Habe diese Mail auch gestern an Blizzard weitergeleitet. 

foto hängt dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[attachment=7516uffed.JPG]

Und diese werbung geht mir auch immer tierisch aufn sack aber auf super vielen seiten findet man nun werbung weil die leute Geld verdienen wollen/müssen.


----------



## Dracun (5. Mai 2009)

Also i weiß ja net was ihr habt i nutze selbst AdBlock Plus sowie NoScript und habe absolut keine probs mit buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


heute abend kann i euch gerne ein screen posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also kanne snet am ABP liegen sondern wenn dann an euch irgendwie bzw an euren Browsern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Mai 2009)

Krolus schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Das mit der Goldwerbung stimmt! Ich habe auch eine Mail an euch geschrieben aber antwort bekommt man leider nicht!
> 
> ...



Das war am 20.4 - wir haben uns schon längst bei den entsprechenden Stellen darum gekümmert, das dieser Banner verschwindet.


----------



## Krolus (5. Mai 2009)

@ Zam

Vollkommen okay, aber dann brauch man nicht behaupten das es sowas hier nicht gibt!


----------



## ZAM (5. Mai 2009)

Krolus schrieb:


> @ Zam
> Vollkommen okay, aber dann brauch man nicht behaupten das es sowas hier nicht gibt!



Es war auch keine Behauptung sondern Fakt: Es gibt keine Goldseller-Banner und wir sorgen seit jeher auch dafür das sie sofort wieder verschwinden, wenn beim Ad-Service der MIST wieder eingebunden wurde, obwohl sehr deutlich von unserer und Verlagsebene kommuniziert ist, dass diese Werbeformen auf buffed.de nichts zu suchen haben. Es ist ärgerlich wenn der MIST wieder in der Rotation ist, weil irgendwo wer nicht aufgepasst hat. Aber das passiert(e) selbst Blizzard.


----------



## Krolus (5. Mai 2009)

kann man drehen und wenden wie man will oder? Der banner war da und der Verantwortliche hat eine auf den sack bekommen!


----------



## ZAM (5. Mai 2009)

Krolus schrieb:


> kann man drehen und wenden wie man will oder?



Drehen und Wenden? Du unterstellst mir damit Falschaussagen.


----------



## Krolus (5. Mai 2009)

Nö^^ 

Oben steht es gibt keine fakt ist aber das es welche GAB! So war es gemeint und nicht anders


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. Mai 2009)

kommt mal wieder zum thema zurück. es geht um die zerschossene startseite.
die banner sind wieder ein anderes thema.

die lösung zu dem problem wurde ja auch schon gepostet




> #leftcolumn {
> clear: left;
> float:left;
> padding-left:2px;
> ...



jetzt nurnoch abwarten bis es gefixt wird.


----------



## Shantalya (5. Mai 2009)

Krolus schrieb:


> Nö^^
> 
> Oben steht es gibt keine fakt ist aber das es welche GAB! So war es gemeint und nicht anders


Und auf Blizzard eigene Seite GAB! es auch schon Goldwerbung.



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> jetzt nurnoch abwarten bis es gefixt wird.


Wozu "fixen", wenn alles geht? :-P


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. Mai 2009)

*Shantalya* schrieb:


> Wozu "fixen", wenn alles geht? :-P


die seite ist nicht standardkonform und lässt sich daher mit gewöhnlichen browsereinstellungen nur fehlerhaft anzeigen.
daher geht eben nicht alles. die lösung wurde schon genannt. müsste nur an die webdesigner weitergeleitet werden.

wenigstens ist in der datenbank die linke spalte ganz weg, sonst könnten viele die seite kaum noch ordentlich benutzen.

ist besonders blöd bei den comics. bei widescreen passen die noch gerade so auf den bildschirm. ohne widescreen hat man dann hässliche scrollbalken.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Mai 2009)

also, gewöhnliche browsereinstellungen sind AdBlocker & Co. ja nun wirklich nicht.

bei mir kommt die seite wunderbar (liegt vlt. daran, dass mich die ads nicht stören)

Wenn eine Werbung mal weggeklickt werden muss, schau ich vorher, welchen Button man da klicken sollte. OnMouseOver-Hilfen sind schon nice. Nicht jedes Kreuz schließt die Werbung, ohne sie im Hintergrund in einem Fenster zu laden.


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hoffen einige tatsächlich auf Support, weil sie mit Ad-Blockern die Werbung ausblenden?


nö


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. Mai 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> also, gewöhnliche browsereinstellungen sind AdBlocker & Co. ja nun wirklich nicht.


bin mir sicher, das es genug statistiken gibt, die besagen, das firefox mit adblock eine durchaus übliche konfiguration ist, die sehr viele benutzen.
von daher sollte die seite auch für diese leute besuchbar sein.

mittlerweile ist es ja fast schon zwanghaft notwendig adblock zu benutzen, weil die werbeanbieter immer dreister werden. erst popups, jetzt layerwerbung.


wenn nur 1-2 kleine banner angezeigt werden würden, müsste ich keinen blocker nutzen. aber so wie die seiten vollgemüllt damit sind.
inwow hat durch die werbung auch ihr gutes layout zerstört. auch da ist die hauptspalte nur sehr gequetscht.
buffed sollte diesen weg nicht auch gehen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Mai 2009)

also, ich habe hier IE8 und keine zusätzlichen AdBlocker.

Buffed wird ganz normal gezeigt. Da wo die Werbung sein sollte, ist jeweils ne große freie Fläche (unter dem Menü und rechts am Rand). Vlt. kommt da ja durch Kaspersky das auch Banner filtert.

Layer werden anscheinend auch gefiltert.

Das Layout ist GANZ NORMAL, nix verschoben oder so. Keine Ahnung, was AdBlock & Co. da mit dem FF machen. FF kann ich dann mal @home testen. Da habe ich auch "nur" Kaspersky installiert. Bisher ist mir aber eine Verschiebung der Seite nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. Mai 2009)

nur weil es bei dir passt, heißt das nicht, das es bei allen anderen auch so ist.
wie gesagt ist firefox + adblock eine ganz gewöhnliche konfiguration, welche sehr viele leute benutzen.

und die lösung ist ja längst gepostet. das einzubauen ist ne sache von <1min.

und aus der lösung geht auch hervor, das ein programmierfehler vorliegt.


mal schauen, wenn das ganze gefixt ist, setze ich buffed vielleicht sogar auf die whitelist. da würde sie dann auch bleiben, solange keine layerwerbung, soundwerbung oder dreist plazierte banner auftauchen.

hatte bis vor ner weile übrigens keinen adblocker. schuld dass ich einen habe ist buffed, da ich die saw werbung blocken musste, um keinen gehörschaden zu erleiden.


----------



## TheNoctua (5. Mai 2009)

Ich hab seit ein paar tagen das bei mir die buffed HP total durcheinander ist.
Das ist aber nur mit firefox so mit WIE ist es ganz normal...

habe Firefox schon 2 ma neu drauf gemacht ändert sich aber nix... kann mir jmd helfen liegts vllt an der Hp oder doch an meinem FF?

MfG Dago


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=102348


----------



## Aventor (5. Mai 2009)

Danke CrAzyPsyCh0, das du den Thread wieder zum Thema zurückbringst.

Ich wollte nur noch anmerken, weil das hier in eine Diskussion auszuarten scheint die niemandem hilft, das es auch mit Firefox und AdBlock(Plus) durchaus funktionieren kann.
Denn es kommt auf die Filterregeln an, die man mit AdBlock nutzt.

Bei mir daheim nutze ich ein weniger strenges Filterset, welches genau dieses Div zulässt. An meinem Arbeitspc habe ich ein strengeres Filterset durch welches das div geblockt wird.
Also ihr müsst nicht streiten, alle haben Recht die behaupten bei Ihnen geht die Seite, und alle haben Recht die behaupten die Seite wäre zerschossen.

Aber buffed sollte halt zugeben das etwas geändert wurde, denn vor einiger Zeit ging die Seite auch beim Arbeitspc.
Also bitte das Stylesheet überarbeiten.


----------



## Ocian (5. Mai 2009)

Bitte schalte deinen AdBlock aus, dann wird Buffed.de wieder richtig angezeigt.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. Mai 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Bitte schalte deinen AdBlock aus, dann wird Buffed.de wieder richtig angezeigt.


bitte programmiert die seite standardkonform, dann lässt es sich auch mit üblichen konfigurationen anzeigen.

die lösung wurde sogar schon präsentiert, müsste sich nur mal einer ne min zeit nehmen und das schnell bearbeiten.


ist ja peinlich wie die seite aussieht.


wie gesagt, wegen euch musste ich erst nen blocker installieren, weil ihr soundwerbung hattet.


aber gut macht euch weiter lächerlich, wenn ihr den fehler nicht behebt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Mai 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Bitte schalte deinen AdBlock aus, dann wird Buffed.de wieder richtig angezeigt.



Auch nen Weg die Leute zu zwingen sich den ganzen Werbemist antun zu müssen, einfach die Seite falsch programmieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HobbySoldat (6. Mai 2009)

Ohne Werbung wird die Seite nicht korrekt dargestellt. Hm.. also die Seite um die Werbung gebaut, da sieht man es mal wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jetzt mal im ernst, es ist jedem selbst überlassen wie er die Seiten in seinem Browser darstellen will und wenn jemand keine Werbung möchte so sollte man das akzeptieren und ihn damit verschonen. (Denkt mal an die "Bitte keine Werbung"-Aufkleber am Briefkasten.)

Was ich mich allerdings frage ist: Wurde die Seite absichtlich so gebaut das sie auseinander bricht sobald man einige Werbebilder ausblendet oder wurde die Seite einfach nur schlecht zusammen gebastelt? Der letztere Grund wäre noch Akzeptabel.

Aber ihr könnt natürlich auch darauf beharren das die Nutzer von buffed.de mit Werbung zu gespammt werden da sie ja diesen Service nutzen. Nicht schön aber was will man machen.


----------



## Kusiii (6. Mai 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> bitte programmiert die seite standardkonform, dann lässt es sich auch mit üblichen konfigurationen anzeigen.
> 
> die lösung wurde sogar schon präsentiert, müsste sich nur mal einer ne min zeit nehmen und das schnell bearbeiten.
> 
> ...




Wieso sollte Buffed es ändern? Sie verdienen so einen Teil Ihres Einkommen. Wenn nun also keine Klicks generiert werden, so kommt auch nix rein. Somit musste was geändert werden damit wir uns Entscheiden müssen: Werbung und Korrekte anzeige oder Keine Werbung und alles verhunzt....


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. Mai 2009)

Kusiii schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Buffed es ändern? Sie verdienen so einen Teil Ihres Einkommen. Wenn nun also keine Klicks generiert werden, so kommt auch nix rein. Somit musste was geändert werden damit wir uns Entscheiden müssen: Werbung und Korrekte anzeige oder Keine Werbung und alles verhunzt....


weil sie auch, wenn sie es reparieren, nicht mehr verdienen.

und wie wurde gesagt bleibt es jedem selbst überlassen, wie er ne seite darstellt.

aber gut, eine seite weniger in den favoriten. ich hätte den webdesignern bei buffed zugetraut, dass sie ne seite fehlerfrei bauen können, aber da hab ich mich getäuscht.


----------



## Tikume (6. Mai 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> aber gut, eine seite weniger in den favoriten. ich hätte den webdesignern bei buffed zugetraut, dass sie ne seite fehlerfrei bauen können, aber da hab ich mich getäuscht.



Ich sehe ZAM schon bildlich vor mir wie er angesichts dieser Drohung tränenüberströmt den Quelltext ändert.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. Mai 2009)

naja ich kann über die unfähigkeit einen fehler zu korrgieren, zu dem längst die lösung gepostet wurde, nur lachen.

für so ein bekanntes portal ist das einfach nur peinlich. ist ja nicht so, das nur wenige davon betroffen sind. adblock ist mittlerweile weit verbreitet.
naja die seite ist für mich, trotz widescreen, nicht bedienbar.

für mich ist das thema erledigt, hätte bei buffed erwartet, das solche fehler schnell behoben werden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Mai 2009)

Kusiii schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Buffed es ändern? Sie verdienen so einen Teil Ihres Einkommen. Wenn nun also keine Klicks generiert werden, so kommt auch nix rein. Somit musste was geändert werden damit wir uns Entscheiden müssen: Werbung und Korrekte anzeige oder Keine Werbung und alles verhunzt....



Gut das nach deiner Logik keine Fernsehsender arbeiten! Wir würden fast alle nur noch verschneites und gestörtes Bild sehen, weil bestimmt auch du, sobald die Werbung anfängt, irgendwo anders hinschaltest...


----------



## Tikume (6. Mai 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> für so ein bekanntes portal ist das einfach nur peinlich. ist ja nicht so, das nur wenige davon betroffen sind. adblock ist mittlerweile weit verbreitet.


Schreibst Du auch an Software-Hersteller eine Beschwerde wenn Du Raubkopien nicht zum laufen bringst?
Oder an den Filmverleih wenn der Ton beim Screener scheisse ist?



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> naja die seite ist für mich, trotz widescreen, nicht bedienbar.


Komisch, bis auf den weissen Balken rechts sehe ich da kein Problem und vor allem nichts was die bedienbarkeit einschränken würde.
Selbst wenn. Dann muss man halt den AdBlocker abschalten wenns einem nicht passt.

Ich hab auch NoScript aktiv und viele Seiten weigern sich so zu funktionieren. Flash und Javascript ist halt oft in Verwendung. da muss man sich auch entscheiden ob man was freigibt oder lässt.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Schreibst Du auch an Software-Hersteller eine Beschwerde wenn Du Raubkopien nicht zum laufen bringst?
> Oder an den Filmverleih wenn der Ton beim Screener scheisse ist?


sehr sehr schlechtes beipsiel. das eine ist illegal, das zweite ist legal und sogar sehr weit verbreitet.



> Komisch, bis auf den weissen Balken rechts sehe ich da kein Problem und vor allem nichts was die bedienbarkeit einschränken würde.
> Selbst wenn. Dann muss man halt den AdBlocker abschalten wenns einem nicht passt.


die mittlere spalte ist so gequetscht, das es keinen spaß macht die blogs zu lesen. und bei den comics hat man scrollbalken.
und adblock deaktivieren geht nicht. wegen buffed musste ich mir den ja erst installieren. denn sound in werbung geht nicht (saw werbung).
da auch leider nicht die aussage kam, dass es diese art der werbung, nicht mehr geben wird, muss der blocker anbleiben, nicht das ich nen gehörschaden kriege, weil der windowssound so laut ist...



> Ich hab auch NoScript aktiv und viele Seiten weigern sich so zu funktionieren. Flash und Javascript ist halt oft in Verwendung. da muss man sich auch entscheiden ob man was freigibt oder lässt.


wenn seiten nicht funktionieren, kann ich sie nicht besuchen, bei ansonsten guten seiten, weise ich die entwickler auf den fehler hin.

mir ist unverständlich warum sich buffed weigert den fehler zu korrigieren. die werbung wird so oder so geblockt, gerade nach solchen aussagen, wäre dies sogar ein grund buffed von der whitelist zu nehmen.

wie gesagt, ne webseite sollte unter den verbreitesten konfigurationen einwandfrei funktionieren. da abblock ziemlich weit verbreitet ist, gehört auch diese konfig dazu.

wenigstens gibt es noch paar alternative webseiten wie wowhead. die sind übrigens auf der whitelist...
muss ich halt auf die recht guten blogs verzichten. news gibts ja auch auf anderen seiten.


traurig das die buffedentwickler nichtmal html können...


----------



## Tikume (6. Mai 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> sehr sehr schlechtes beipsiel. das eine ist illegal, das zweite ist legal und sogar sehr weit verbreitet.



Ich geb Dir ein anderes Beispiel: Ein überzeugter Internet Explorer 2 User beschwert sich dass deien Seite komisch aussieht. 
Was machst Du?

a) Deine Seite umschreiben
b) Ihm einen freundlich verpackten Arschtritt verpassen



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ne webseite sollte unter den verbreitesten konfigurationen einwandfrei funktionieren. da abblock ziemlich weit verbreitet ist, gehört auch diese konfig dazu.


Unsinn, Du kannst von keinem verlangen dass er seine Seite für Leute optimiert die die Werbung ausfiltern die für sein Gehalt sorgt. 
Allein die Arroganz anzunehmen dass die Seite bei dir mit AdBlock perfekt aussehen müsste ist echt der Hammer.


Und weil NoScript ja auch verbreitet sein sollte verklagen wir jetzt Youtube dass Sie ihre Videos gleich als Download bereitstellen? LOOOOL


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2009)

wat bin ich froh das du kein mod mehr bist tikume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so kannst du dich endlich mal so richtig gehen lassen, da erhellt meinen tag jedesmal aufs neue wenn i deine äuserungen lese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich geb Dir ein anderes Beispiel: Ein überzeugter Internet Explorer 2 User beschwert sich dass deien Seite komisch aussieht.
> Was machst Du?
> 
> a) Deine Seite umschreiben
> b) Ihm einen freundlich verpackten Arschtritt verpassen


ihm mitteilen, dass ie 2 nicht mehr aktuell ist und von viel zu wenigen genutzt wird.
adblock wird aber von sehr vielen firefoxnutzern benutzt. 



> Unsinn, Du kannst von keinem verlangen dass er seine Seite für Leute optimiert die die Werbung ausfiltern die für sein Gehalt sorgt.
> Allein die Arroganz anzunehmen dass die Seite bei dir mit AdBlock perfekt aussehen müsste ist echt der Hammer.


es handelt sich um einen programmierfehler. daher die seite ist nicht standardkonform.
zumal buffed selbst schuld ist, wenn leute die werbung filtern. wer werbung mit sound einbindet und sich weder dafür entschuldigt, noch sagt das dies ne ausnahme war, der muss mit rechnen, das man die werbung blockt.


----------



## Tikume (6. Mai 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ihm mitteilen, dass ie 2 nicht mehr aktuell ist und von viel zu wenigen genutzt wird.
> adblock wird aber von sehr vielen firefoxnutzern benutzt.



Hallo, bitte höre auf deinen Firefox zu benutzen. Du bist in der Minderheit.
http://www.webhits.de/deutsch/webstats.html




CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> es handelt sich um einen programmierfehler. daher die seite ist nicht standardkonform.


Dann darfst Du nur wenige Seiten besuchen.

http://validator.w3.org/

**randompornsite**.com => 1433 Errors, 114 warning(s) 
spiegel.de => 128 Errors, 227 warning(s) 
heise.de => 31 Errors, 6 warning(s) 
buffed.de => 9 Errors, 6 warning(s)


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> und sich weder dafür entschuldigt, noch sagt das dies ne ausnahme war



Einfach mal die Augen aufmachen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. Mai 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> es handelt sich um einen programmierfehler. daher die seite ist nicht standardkonform.
> zumal buffed selbst schuld ist, wenn leute die werbung filtern. wer werbung mit sound einbindet und sich weder dafür entschuldigt, noch sagt das dies ne ausnahme war, der muss mit rechnen, das man die werbung blockt.


Und wer die Werbung blockt ist selber schuld - immerhin müssen Mitarbeiter auch bezahlt werden... Und genau? wo kommt viel Geld rein? Hah genau Werbung.
Zam und andere aus den Team wollen sicherlich auch ihren monatlichen Lohn haben...


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. Mai 2009)

klar müssen die leute bezahlt werden. aber dazu muss man keine werbung mit sound auf die seite packen.
dann ist klar, dass viele nen blocker nehmen.




> Hallo, bitte höre auf deinen Firefox zu benutzen. Du bist in der Minderheit.


warum ich den browser wechseln soll, weil er mehr marktanteil hat, ist mir jetzt unklar. da haste wohl meinen post nicht verstanden. 




> Dann darfst Du nur wenige Seiten besuchen.


wer sagt das ich nur standardkonforme seiten besuche? solang es in den meistgenutzen konfigurationen läuft ist es in ordnung.
die aufgezählten seiten haben zwar mehr fehler, lassen sich trotzdem ohne weiteres darstellen.


aber wenigstens kann man es selbst fixen. werd ich morgen mal probieren.




> Einfach mal die Augen aufmachen.


dazu bin ich jetzt zu müde. wenn du nen link zu einen solchen posts hast, gerne her damit.


----------



## Arazel (6. Mai 2009)

Da es hier langsam in Streit ausartet...

ein kleiner Kompromiss meinerseits =)...

Ich hab den "Anzeigefehler" bei mir entfernen können. Werbung ist bis auf eine swf nicht vorhanden! 

Ich weiss nicht wie sich die Filterregel auf die anderen Seiten auswirkt aber ich denke es lässt sich verkraften ;-)

Folgendes:

Ihr geht auf www.buffed.de (Hauptseite)

STRG + Shift (Umschalt) + V öffnet die Liste der Blockierbaren Elemente (ist auch über die GUI von Adblock aufzurufen: Oben Rechts bei dem ABP: Blockierbare Elemente Öffnen)

Folgendes Bild dürfte sich nun vor Euch zeigen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Übeltäter heisst in unserem Fall #DIV(id=leaderboard-ad). Falls ihr den Filter nicht findet Kopiert einfach bei mir den Filter und fügt ihn bei Suche ein ;-).

Er wird einfach deaktiviert mit einem Klick der rechten Maustaste und der Auswahl Filter #DIV(id=leaderboard-ad) deaktivieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Danach dürfte die Buffed.de Seite wie gewohnt ausschauen ;-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sendet mir Bitte ein Feedback ob das bei Euch geklappt hat.

Ich versuche in der Zwischenzeit eine Ausnahmeregel für Buffed zu finden, sodass #DIV(id=leaderboard-ad) auf allen anderen Seiten trotzdem blockiert wird... (youtube benutzt das noch meines Wissens)

MfG Arazel


----------



## Tikume (7. Mai 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> klar müssen die leute bezahlt werden. aber dazu muss man keine werbung mit sound auf die seite packen.
> dann ist klar, dass viele nen blocker nehmen.


Thread nicht gelesen. Setzen. Sechs.



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> warum ich den browser wechseln soll, weil er mehr marktanteil hat, ist mir jetzt unklar. da haste wohl meinen post nicht verstanden.


Ich folge hier doch nur genau deiner Argumentation. Zitat "ihm mitteilen, dass ie 2 nicht mehr aktuell ist und von viel zu wenigen genutzt wird."
Also irgendwie musst Du dich schon entscheiden.



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> wer sagt das ich nur standardkonforme seiten besuche? solang es in den meistgenutzen konfigurationen läuft ist es in ordnung.
> die aufgezählten seiten haben zwar mehr fehler, lassen sich trotzdem ohne weiteres darstellen.


Und? Buffed lässt sich auch darstellen, hast halt nen weissen Balken links. Wenn ich auf z.B. Spiegel Online gehe habe ich rechts einen viel größeren weissen Balken. Den hab ich sogar ohne AdBlocker.

Und es ist nach wie vor lächerlich hier den Kasper zu machen weil die Seite nicht so aussieht wie Du es wilst wenn Du selbst mit nem AdBlocker dran herumpfuschst.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (7. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Thread nicht gelesen. Setzen. Sechs.


was genau soll ich nicht gelesen haben?



> Ich folge hier doch nur genau deiner Argumentation. Zitat "ihm mitteilen, dass ie 2 nicht mehr aktuell ist und von viel zu wenigen genutzt wird."
> Also irgendwie musst Du dich schon entscheiden.


warum wird eigentlich immer irgendwas völlig sinnfreies in meine posts reiniterpretiert?
ie2 ist tod. das ist kein vergleich zu einem der meistgenutzten browser.



> Und? Buffed lässt sich auch darstellen, hast halt nen weissen Balken links. Wenn ich auf z.B. Spiegel Online gehe habe ich rechts einen viel größeren weissen Balken. Den hab ich sogar ohne AdBlocker.


naja das meiste lässt sich nur schlecht bedienen, aufgrund seitlicher scrollbalken.




> Und es ist nach wie vor lächerlich hier den Kasper zu machen weil die Seite nicht so aussieht wie Du es wilst wenn Du selbst mit nem AdBlocker dran herumpfuschst.


das problem ist nicht adblock, das problem ist ein fehler im quellcode. gepfuscht ham da die programmierer.
wer hier kasper macht ist buffed, die sich weigern nen programmierfehler zu entfernen, obwohl längst die lösung genannt wurde.

naja buffed zerstört damit ihr image. viele nutzen adblock und davon sind auch viele nicht forenaktiv und nutzen nur das portal.
für die leute sollte der bug auf der startseite wenigstens mal erwähnt werden.
so denkt jeder nur, dass die programmierer unfähig sind. ein bug der tagelang nicht gefixt wird.



@arazel:
danke für den tipp. aber mich wundert es, das auf deinem screenshot, trotz deaktivierung des filters kein banner zu sehen ist.
aber gut werds mal testen.

ansonsten gibts noch ne andere variante, welche mir per pm mitgeteilt wurde.


wenn buffed sich halt weigert, muss man selbst hand anlegen und den fehler beseitigen.


----------



## Tikume (7. Mai 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> was genau soll ich nicht gelesen haben?


Dass nicht jede Art von Werbung gewollt ist. Wenn solche Werbung vorkommt melden.



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> warum wird eigentlich immer irgendwas völlig sinnfreies in meine posts reiniterpretiert?


Könnte am sinnfreien Inhalt liegen, aber das ist natürlich nur eine Vermutung.




CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> das problem ist nicht adblock, das problem ist ein fehler im quellcode. gepfuscht ham da die programmierer.


Die Seite sieht ohne AdBlock korrekt aus.



CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> naja buffed zerstört damit ihr image. viele nutzen adblock und davon sind auch viele nicht forenaktiv und nutzen nur das portal.
> für die leute sollte der bug auf der startseite wenigstens mal erwähnt werden.


Irgendwie zweifle ich daran dass das Interesse so furchtbar groß ist die Seite genau für die Leute zu optimieren die das Finanzierungsmodell (Werbung) umgehen.
Du hast keinerlei Bock die Seite zu unterstützen, verlangst aber gleichzeitig VIP behandlung. Wenn das nicht frech ist.


----------



## Ogil (7. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Irgendwie zweifle ich daran dass das Interesse so furchtbar groß ist die Seite genau für die Leute zu optimieren die das Finanzierungsmodell (Werbung) umgehen.
> Du hast keinerlei Bock die Seite zu unterstützen, verlangst aber gleichzeitig VIP behandlung. Wenn das nicht frech ist.



Das denke ich auch. Mittlerweile habe ich schon diverse Seiten gesehen, die ueberpruefen (hab mir nicht genauer angeschaut wie) ob man eventuell einen Adblocker aktiv hat - und falls dem so ist, statt der Seite nur einen freundlichen Hinweis laden, diesen entweder zu deaktivieren oder sich zu verpissen.

Und zum Thema "Programmierfehler": Falls es sich hier um einen Programmierfehler handeln wuerde, dann waere der nicht ploetzlich bei ansonsten unveraendertem Aussehen aufgetaucht und wuerde komischerweise nur Leute betreffen, die einen Adblocker verwenden. Ueblicherweise sind Zufaelle nicht so selektiv...


----------



## axaxel (7. Mai 2009)

Wer Probleme mit der Darstellung einiger Webseiten mit AdBlock hat kann diese ganz einfach selbst beheben.
Und zwar mit den Firefox Addon "Stylish" oder "Greasemonkey".
Wie, müsst ihr selbst rausfinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um hier kurz auf die Anfeindungen "Ihr unterstützt Buffed nicht" einzugehen, es gibt wohl mehr als einen Weg um Buffed zu unterstützen.
Und es gibt neben dem "Egoismus" auch noch einige Gute Gründe Werbung zu Blocken.


----------



## Lillyan (7. Mai 2009)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich denke nicht, dass das Buffed-Forum die beste Stelle ist um zu besprechen wie man am effektivsten die Werbung umgeht. Ich finde das sogar ziemlich frech.

Ohne Addblocker sieht die Seite richtig aus, also ich es kein Bug.
Mit Addblocker verschiebt sie sich.

Mein ganz persönliches Fazit: Man deaktiviert seinen Addblocker und lebt mit der Werbung oder man lebt damit nen weißen Balken und ab und an einen Scrollbalken zu haben.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (7. Mai 2009)

es ist definitiv ein bug. denn das ist ein fehler im quellcode.

bei ner billigen 0815seiten kann ich ja verstehen, wenns mit nem blocker nicht geht. aber bei einer so großen bekannten seite wirkt ein solcher fehler einfach unprofessionell.

wie gesagt, viele schauen nicht ins forum und halten das für nen bug (was es ja auch ist).


hätte nicht gedacht, das buffed sowas nötig hat.

und noch immer wurde keine entschuldigung für den soundbanner gepostet. also muss man davon ausgehen, dass es sowas weiterhin geben wird.
also ist die seite ohne blocker nicht betretbar, da sound ein absolutes nogo auf webseiten ist.
jaja ich hab gelesen, dass gesagt wurde man solle ungewünschte banner melden. aber das bezog sich nur auf goldwerbung. nirgends stand etwas, das soundwerbung von buffed ungewollt ist.


aber danke für die tips im forum. frech finde ich sowas nicht. ich finds eher lächerlich und unprofessionel was buffed abzieht. einen vorteil durch diesen quatsch hat niemand.

ich hab das problem mittlerweile behoben. btw war bisher immer ein banner ungeblockt. da der mich nie störte, hatte ich keine filter hinzugefügt.
aber jetzt wird er geblockt. nun wird die seite korrekt angezeigt und ich habe null werbung.

ich hätte euch auch auf die whitelist gesetzt, aber nicht wenn man sich so anstellt und einem das aufzwingen will.
ist ja so als wenn ich in den aldi nicht reingelassen werden, weil auf meinem briefkasten "keine werbung" draufsteht... bzw eher wäre es so, als wenn alles in die regale ganz oben eingeräumt wäre...


----------



## Tramadol (8. Mai 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen werbung? womit soll buffed denn sonst ein wenig geld verdienen?



Normale adds stören mich perösnlcih eigentlich gar nicht, nur die nerivgen popups die dann 3/4 des bidlschirms verdecken und am besten noch nen kaum sichtbaren schließen buttons haben sind wirklich ekelhaft und blockens wert ^^


----------



## lol42 (8. Mai 2009)

@all: ganz schön peinliche diskussion, von allen seiten. buffed  suggeriert es handelt sich um ein client problem, der rest stört sich  an werbung auf einem recht umfangreichen, kostenlosen dienst. ist doch klar das buffed geld über werbung verdienen muss, die werbe-dienstleister sich wiederum einen kleinkrieg mit den entsprechenden blocker'n liefern. aber deshalb muss man doch nicht gleich alles leugnen (@buffed)

  @zam: lese dich zum ersten mal, aber den job machst du noch nicht lange, oder?! bleib mal locker und entspannt, sonst wird das ungesund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lol42 (8. Mai 2009)

@Lillyan: ganz schön frech zu behaupten es sei kein bug, nur weil die seite bei aktivierung eines dienstes nicht mehr korrekt dargestellt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut, es ist auch kein bug laut definition, aber ein abweichen der offiziellen spezifikation für webseiten zum durchsetzen finanzieller interessen wohl schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wnsgames (8. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dann darfst Du nur wenige Seiten besuchen.
> 
> http://validator.w3.org/
> 
> ...



Wo Du diese Ergebnisse her hast würde mich allerdings interessieren, ne eigentlich nicht den das Pic sagt ja was anderes.

[attachment=7544:neu_1.jpg]


----------



## Tikume (8. Mai 2009)

Wnsgames schrieb:


> Wo Du diese Ergebnisse her hast würde mich allerdings interessieren, ne eigentlich nicht den das Pic sagt ja was anderes.



Ist auch kein Wunder wenn Du eine andere URL eingibst, nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (8. Mai 2009)

Wollte jetzt eigentlich nicht die Diskussion mehr anheizen.. aber ähm.. mitm IE8 ist Buffed eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht zu betrachten.

Da ist es halt schon extrem verschoben und verunstaltet mit.

Bin eigentlich auch IE User und habe immer den neusten. Aber Buffed ist mit dem IE8 nur auf schreckliche Art und Weise betrachtbar. Muss immer auf den FF ausweichen. Wäre toll wenn ihr euch zumindest mal darum kümmern könntet. Den der IE ist ja doch weit verbreit und ich denke auch der neue wird bei vielen schon auf dem Rechner sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aventor (8. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte zwar gar nicht mehr reinschauen, abe rkonnte dann doch nicht widerstehen.

@Tikume: Weißt du nur weil du hier den VIP Status genießt, musst du nicht jeden Stuß ablassen. Dir dürfte sicher bekannt sein, das beim erstmaligen besuchen der buffed.de Seite, eine schwarze Seite vorgeschaltet ist, auf der ein Link mit weiter zu buffed zu sehen ist ( vielleicht noch Werbung, aber die seh ich zum Glück nicht ). So sieht es auch für den Validator aus. Und Es gehört schon etwas Unvermögen dazu, auf eine Seite mit so wenig Inhalt dirket mal 9 schwerwiegende Fehler einzubauen. Das fängt ja schon beim fehlenden Doctype an.
Das Ergebnis das Wnsgames gepostet hat, ist durchaus korrekt, denn buffed.de/start ist ja die eigentlich Startseite.

Bei dieser Diskussion habe ich ehrlich gesagt den Eindruck, die Moderatoren hier versuch mit allen Mitteln buffed zu verteidigen, was ja auch legitim ist, nur leider ist es sehr schlecht, wenn man dabei die User als unfähig oder ähnlichem abstempelt und jegliche Kritik zurückweist.
Ihr wißt schon, das so ein Portal nur duch die User lebt?

So, genug aufgeregt.


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2009)

Aventor schrieb:


> Bei dieser Diskussion habe ich ehrlich gesagt den Eindruck, die Moderatoren hier versuch mit allen Mitteln buffed zu verteidigen, was ja auch legitim ist, nur leider ist es sehr schlecht, wenn man dabei die User als unfähig oder ähnlichem abstempelt und jegliche Kritik zurückweist.



Beispiel bitte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (8. Mai 2009)

Aventor schrieb:


> @Tikume: Weißt du nur weil du hier den VIP Status genießt, musst du nicht jeden Stuß ablassen.


Aber Du darfst es? Find ich unfair ...



Aventor schrieb:


> Dir dürfte sicher bekannt sein, das beim erstmaligen besuchen der buffed.de Seite, eine schwarze Seite vorgeschaltet ist, auf der ein Link mit weiter zu buffed zu sehen ist ( vielleicht noch Werbung, aber die seh ich zum Glück nicht ). So sieht es auch für den Validator aus. Und Es gehört schon etwas Unvermögen dazu, auf eine Seite mit so wenig Inhalt dirket mal 9 schwerwiegende Fehler einzubauen. Das fängt ja schon beim fehlenden Doctype an.
> Das Ergebnis das Wnsgames gepostet hat, ist durchaus korrekt, denn buffed.de/start ist ja die eigentlich Startseite.


Es ging lediglich darum dass er sich darüber gewundert hat dass es Unterschiede im Ergebnis gab. Und das ist kein Wunder wenn er ne andere URL nimmt als ich. 



Aventor schrieb:


> Bei dieser Diskussion habe ich ehrlich gesagt den Eindruck, die Moderatoren hier versuch mit allen Mitteln buffed zu verteidigen



Ich kann jedenfalls schonmal nicht gemeint sein.


----------



## Zwizazadera (8. Mai 2009)

Aventor schrieb:


> Bei dieser Diskussion habe ich ehrlich gesagt den Eindruck, die Moderatoren hier versuch mit allen Mitteln buffed zu verteidigen, was ja auch legitim ist, nur leider ist es sehr schlecht, wenn man dabei die User als unfähig oder ähnlichem abstempelt und jegliche Kritik zurückweist.
> Ihr wißt schon, das so ein Portal nur duch die User lebt?
> 
> So, genug aufgeregt.



Tja die hand die einen Füttert beisst man(n) ja auch nicht *G*

Mich pers. stört die Verschobene Seite nicht mit AdBlock ! Ich pers. würde ihn ja abschalten ABER ich lasse mich nur ungern mit Werbung BOMBARDIEREN und wenn man sie weg klickt gehen 100 Neue Browser Fenster im Hintergrund auf (ACHTUNG: Polemik) , da geht für mich die Eigentlich Seite verloren bzw. das Informations Bedürfnis von selbiger, wenn ich erst mal wieder diese 100 Fenster schliessen muss, da vergeht mit pers. das Surfen auf der Seite ob nun Buffed oder ne andere. 

Schränkt die Werbeflut auf ein VERNÜNFTIGES Maß ein ! (Nicht 100 Werbungen bei jedem Aktualisieren der Seite oder wechsel in eine Andere ebene) dann Schalt ich auch AdBlock ab.

Fazit is nun mal wen Buffed.de die Seite nicht anpasst so wird über Kurz oder lang evtl. ein Update kommen von AdBlock das die Seite wieder
korrekt dargestellt wird MIT AdBlock Aktiviert *g*




Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Ocian (8. Mai 2009)

Zwizazadera schrieb:


> Schränkt die Werbeflut auf ein VERNÜNFTIGES Maß ein ! (Nicht 100 Werbungen bei jedem Aktualisieren der Seite oder wechsel in eine Andere ebene) dann Schalt ich auch AdBlock ab.



Die Hauptseite hat ohne AdBlock 2 Werbebanner und beim Erstbesuch ein Layer. Mehr nicht, man kann den layer ohne Probleme schließen und es geht dann auch kein weiteres Fenster auf. Im Forum gibt es nur einen Werbebanner im oberen Bereicht.
Werbung mit Geräuschen, so wie Werbung, die über die Seite klappe, sind ja auch von Buffed.de nicht erwünscht.
Also ich verstehe da dein Problem nicht.


----------



## Aventor (8. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Aber Du darfst es? Find ich unfair ...



Hallöchen nochmal,

mit dem Stuß ist dein Verhalten in dem Thread hier gemeint. Bei dir tritt das Problem nicht auf, das hattest du ja schon kund getan soweit ich weiß, ab da an, hattest du ja nun gar nichts mehr zum Thema beizutragen oder? 
Und ich mag auf deine Stichelei mit dem "du darfst es" zwar gar nicht eingehen, aber meine innere Stimme zwingt mich trotzdem dazu.
Ich habe ausschließlich nur eine mögliche Lösung und sogar das Ergebnis von unterschiedlichen Auswirkungen das AdBlock erläutert. Somit keinerlei Stuß.

Und @zam:
Also da wäre einmal der Post von Ocian "Bitte schalte deinen AdBlock aus, dann wird Buffed.de wieder richtig angezeigt." der damit also sagt man solle sein System an buffed anpassen und somit wohl jegliche Art von Fehler abweist. Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Also wenn ich das meinen Kunden sagen würde, sie mögen Ihr System an meine Software anpassen, dann könnte ich aber schnell einpacken.

Dann der Post von Lillyan, die das Verhalten aller User die AdBlock benutzen als "frech" bezeichnet.
Da möchte ich mal wissen, in welchen Bereichen sich Lillyan qualifiziert hat, um so eine Aussage treffen zu können. 
Euch ist noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen, das Adblock anhand sogenannter Filterlisten vorgeht, oder gar selbstlernend ist? Man muss als Benutzer gar nicht expliziet buffed blocken oder ähnliches. 
Das betroffene div ( wird das auch automatisch von eurem Werbepartner eingebunden, oder bindet ihr nur den nachfolgenden Inhalt von dem Partner dort ein? ) hat nunmal eine id bekommen, die von vielen Werbediensten vergeben wird und somit auf einer der Blocklsiten steht.

Somit scheinen mir die Mods die sich hier geäußert haben außer dir zam, hier gar nicht für dieses Tehma qualifiziert genug zu sein, um das Verhalten der User zu bewerten.

Und ich sage es gerne nocheinmal, wie in meinem 2. Post zu dem Thema hier, die Seite ging ja vor 1-3 Wochen ohne Probleme. Also vermute ich das entweder eure Webabteilung die Überarbeitung etwas unglücklich vorgenommen hat, oder aber, euer Werbepartner nun neue Werbung mit eben dieser doofen ID vergibt.

Edit hat grad noch ein paar Tippfehler korrigiert.


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2009)

Aventor schrieb:


> Also da wäre einmal der Post von Ocian "Bitte schalte deinen AdBlock aus, dann wird Buffed.de wieder richtig angezeigt."



Das war ein Vorschlag, wenn auch etwas unpraktisch formuliert.



> Dann der Post von Lillyan, die das Verhalten aller User die AdBlock benutzen als "frech" bezeichnet.



Stimmt ..frech ist daran natürlich nichts, nur absolut schädigend für uns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber frech ist was anderes...



> Da möchte ich mal wissen, in welchen Bereichen sich Lillyan qualifiziert hat, um so eine Aussage treffen zu können.



..diese Art der Reaktion beispielsweise. Wenn man zuviel Überheblichkeit gelöffelt hat, sollte man dem Forum die Zeit bis zum Abbau fern bleiben. 



> Euch ist noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen, das Adblock anhand sogenannter Filterlisten vorgeht, oder gar selbstlernend ist? Man muss als Benutzer gar nicht expliziet buffed blocken oder ähnliches.



Der verquere Style-Eintrag ist natürlich unschön und definitiv nicht gewollt, ABER es ist "frech" anzunehmen, dass wir das jetzt verändern bzw. beheben, damit Adblock-User mit vollen Blockfiltern, also User die uns wirtschaftlich Schaden (egal ob beabsichtigt oder unbeabsichtigt sei dahingestellt und werde ich auch niemanden unterstellen), entschädigt bzw. belohnt werden.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Mai 2009)

Aventor schrieb:


> Dann der Post von Lillyan, die das Verhalten aller User die AdBlock benutzen als "frech" bezeichnet.


Das habe ich nie geschrieben. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es frech ist in diesem Forum darum zu beraten wie man Werbung am effektivsten blockt ohne irgendwelche negativeffekte davon zu tragen. Und ja, so ein Verhalten finde ich ganz persönlich frech/dreist, immerhin lebt dieses Forum quasi von den Einnahmen.



> Da möchte ich mal wissen, in welchen Bereichen sich Lillyan qualifiziert hat, um so eine Aussage treffen zu können.


Ich habe extra dazu geschrieben, dass es meine ganz persönliche Meinung ist. Ich bin in keinster Weise stellvertretend für Buffed. Was aber auch heißt, dass ich keinerlei Bezahlung erhalte und so nicht auf den Posten "angewiesen" bin und ich erhalte auch was das Seitendesign angeht keinerlei Vorteile. Ich muss genau so entweder mit der Werbung oder mit dem Balken und der Verschiebung leben. Deswegen denke ich auch, dass ich durchaus meine Meinung zu dem Thema sagen darf.


----------



## Aventor (8. Mai 2009)

Entschuldige bitte wenn mein Post überheblich gewirkt haben sollte, das bin ich ganz bestimmt nicht.
Ich wollte mit der Qualifizierungsfrage nur darauf hin anspielen, das Lillyan anscheinend nicht die genaue Funktionsweise von AdBlock kennt.

Es sollte keine Beleidigung oder Ähnliches darstellen.
Und zu der Bergründung mit dem wirtschaftlichen Schaden ( das wurde schon in so vielen Foren diskutiert ), möchte ich zu bedenken geben, auch AdBlock User sehen noch Werbung, zwar nicht mehr so viel, aber dennoch. Wenn diese User euch nun weniger besuchen aufgrund des verschobenen Layoutes, habt ihr noch weniger "Einnahmen", als wenn sie da bleiben.

Edit: da hat Lillyan schneller geantwortet als ich. 
Also das das Forum von den Werbeeinnahmen lebt kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, sie sind höchstens nettes Zubrot.
Ich denke COMPUTEC hat da größere Zugpferde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch mal zu der Bemerkung mit dem Blocken. Schaltest du an deinem privaten PC auch die Firewall aus und läßt den Router alles durchleiten? Denn wenn nicht, würdest du nach dieser These ja auch andere Menschen um Einnahmequellen bringen.
Aber Schwamm drüber.


So nun hab ich genug Dampf abgelassen, ich bleibe euch ja weiterhin treu, war leider nur über diese Reaktionsweise ein wenig enttäuscht.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (9. Mai 2009)

An dieser Stelle mal seitens mir ein *Danke schön an Zam*.

Die Site ist mit dem neuen IE endlich mal zu betrachten. Zwar ist der Loginblock noch etwas verschoben aber das stört nicht wenn man weiss wie es vorher aussah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Daher also danke.. super gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pat Stone (9. Mai 2009)

Bei mir sah die Seite dank ABP auch etwas verschoben aus, allerdings konnte ich das Problem beheben, indem ich auf der Buffed-Startseite einmal ABP deaktiviert, Firefox neugestartet & den ABP dann wieder aktiviert habe.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Mai 2009)

mit dem IE8 hatte die Webseite bei 0 (in Worten: NULL) Probleme mit der Darstellung. Sowohl mit und ohne Kompatibilitätsmodus kann ich die Webseite normal ansehen.

Keine Ahnung, was ScremSchrei für Darstellungsprobleme hat. Kann mich auch nicht an irgendwelche Fehler erinnern.


----------



## EmAcht (12. Mai 2009)

ei, welche schöne Ansicht bei meinem allmorgentlichen Besuch hier - alles ist wieder an seiner gewohnten Stelle.

ich denke mal ich hab dieses einem netten Programmierer zu verdanken, der nun doch Erbarmen mit uns ABP Usern hatte - vielen DANK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

